# Canon RP question



## starepiernikowe (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello

Could someone answer my two questions about Canon RP?

Manual says that viewfinder and monitor can be set manually.
1. When viewfinder is set as default, when turning on the camera is monitor off, no blinking, turning on and off? Just off?
And if I don't look in the viewfinder when I turn the camera on, is viewfinder also off? Also no blinking on startup, just off?
Is it like this?

Manual also says that I can assign a button to toggle between viewfinder and monitor.
2. Does it mean it changes viewfinder / monitor right away with the press of that assigned button or it goes to settings where it can be changed?


And also if someone would be so kind and record one minute video of small things in a far background in 1080p 50 or 60 fps?
And hosting original file on google drive or any other place.

Thank You
Pawel


----------



## Quirkz (Feb 10, 2020)

I just did a couple quick tests:

1. You can set viewfinder as the default. When you do, the main monitor will be off when you switch on the camera, but the viewfinder will come on - you can see the light of the viewfinder without having your eye close. I’m not sure if eco mode will cause it to switch off soon after for power saving. Probably.

2. You can assign a custom button to manually switch between monitor and viewfinder. I tested this by changing the m-fn button. Pressing it will switch from viewfinder to monitor. Pressing it again will switch back. The transition is fast and responsive, suitable for quick changes. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## starepiernikowe (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello

Thank You very much, it helps a lot.
Please tell me one more thing, when viewfinder is set as default and You turn the camera on - for how long it stays on?


Thank You again  
Pawel


----------



## Quirkz (Feb 10, 2020)

Not long. Seems to just be a few seconds, and not related to the viewfinder eco mode or power settings. Pressing a button or holding the viewfinder to your eye will activate it again quickly.


----------



## starepiernikowe (Feb 10, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> Not long. Seems to just be a few seconds, and not related to the viewfinder eco mode or power settings. Pressing a button or holding the viewfinder to your eye will activate it again quickly.


Thank You again, those are good news, this is how I like to use it; manually with a button, it's a bit shame that evf turns on upon startup but at least it doesn't stay on.

Thank You
Pawel


----------

